# Emergency Recall



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I want to pre-order my autographed copy of your book-to-be. Please keep writing!cguru: My dh wants your dog training treat selections on his dinner plate. :hungry: Cleverly and so smartly crafted to help with a truly urgent training need. Thank you for posting this!:clap2:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwwwwww...thanks for such a sweet and too generous reply.

This was written some time back. I worked with my Doberman way more than I have with these Poodles. They don't even have a super duper recall. It's okay, but I'd never trust them off leash. Jose` is very good though. I've become very lazy with these things. We work on things but very gradually.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I needed that command last night, as Buck went tearing off down the driveway. I thought he was following my cleaning lady's car. He was actually going to visit one of his soccer balls, but I was scared to death that he was developing a car chasing habit and was going to rush out of the gate. I will order a copy, for sure.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Great post. I created a solid emergency recall using "Front" -- and, for those of you who may remember my post when Sunny decided to jump into Lake Michigan and chase those geese.......I panicked as I saw him swimming frantically away from me and yelled "FRONT" and I'll be *** -- as fast as he swam AWAY from me, he turned and swam TO me and then came running out of the water to the shore and dropped at a sit at my feet! At least I know it worked, right! Honestly, I do work on proofing it still, but I am so glad that it worked!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> I needed that command last night, as Buck went tearing off down the driveway. I thought he was following my cleaning lady's car. He was actually going to visit one of his soccer balls, but I was scared to death that he was developing a car chasing habit and was going to rush out of the gate. I will order a copy, for sure.


Scary times! I'm glad it didn't turn into a car chasing thing. That's really awful when dogs do that. Matisse got out the front door a long time ago and I freaked. He didn't come immediately, but he looked like he discovered he was wayyyyy too free, like he might be getting himself stranded on an island. lol. He looked like, whoa...how did I get here? And he turned around and came right back to me. Since then we've worked on his waiting and not scooting out the door uninvited. But I need to work on this too. Thankfully, I don't live on a busy street, but still....scary. 

I wrote this a long time ago...several years back. I have about 30+ chapters written. A lot of the research I've done, a lot of the things I've written, I've since found needs to be changed...actually a lot in the part about evolution. Some of the training things are just too hoaky for words. This isn't the worst. lol. A lot needs to be tweaked as I tend to be redundant in my writing. So, whether I ever finish it, I don't know. I'm onto some new endeavors and I may not have the time for a while to dig back in. But thanks for the vote of confidence. There are really better books out there now. This was just fun at the time and a way to compile a lot of things I was passionate about...essentially promoting PR training type methods and why I was sharing that. The introduction was an explanation of why I wanted to share this stuff, how I started out with animals, ways to turn things around for dogs and their owners in general by understanding more about the way dogs are vs the way old school thinkers see dogs. Well...stuff like that. lol.

Liljaker, that's wonderful. You've done a terrific job with him. What a good boy. You should be very proud of him, sweet thing.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

This is a fantastic explanation! Thank you, PoodleBeguiled! I am starting a Recall training regimen immediately and I am going to work this emergency recall training into it! Thanks again!

Amazing result liljaker! I can imagine your fright AND your relief when Sunny came rushing back to you! Wow!


----------

